# Trek 4300 into a pump track bike



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

We have a lot of new pump tracks going in around me so I was wondering if my old trek 4300 could be converted and used as a pump track bike. What are some of the things I need to change. Its mostly stock with a RS tora 100mm fork rim breaks and 8 speed derailer. Would a single speed set up work best.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

GatorB said:


> We have a lot of new pump tracks going in around me so I was wondering if my old trek 4300 could be converted and used as a pump track bike. What are some of the things I need to change. Its mostly stock with a RS tora 100mm fork rim breaks and 8 speed derailer. Would a single speed set up work best.


looks like this?









(1) the frame has to be small enough (and seat tube short enough) that you can lower the seat way down and get it out of the way. you're never sitting on a pump track and there has to be room for the bike to flow up and down beneath you.

(2) it helps to have a shorter stem than is typical on most xc bikes. look for a 50mm

(3) you definitely don't need gears. SS is simpler, quiet, and easy to maintain.

(4) the type of brakes don't matter at all, since you usually don't use them at all

(5) bmx-style flat pedals. not clip-in. no need for toe straps either.

lastly, if you want it to be a pump track specific bike, it's better to just sell it and buy a dirt jumper or bmx cruiser, rather than trying to convert what you have.


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

cmc4130 said:


> looks like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly


----------

